# Ability to freely access websites ?



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it true that Dubai blocks access to some common websites? I need regular access to Yahoo, plus COMSEC.com.au, and need to know before I come, if I am going to have any trouble getting into these websites from Dubai.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The TRA blocks sites with dubious content. Many people use VPN's to get around this, easy enough to get hold of and set up and just run as normal.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Those websites are not blocked so you should be ok.

Some people use VPNs to get access to 'everything'.

Do some googling and you'll find further information.

VPNs can not be discussed in this forum.


----------



## flaminglamborghini (Feb 20, 2012)

Great. Thanks a lot


----------



## RKO (Oct 31, 2012)

TRA is the authority who block sites, via the ISPs, i.e. Etisalat & Du.
ISPs obviously, don't do that mannually! but automatically via tools/systems they've, that classify internet websites into many classifications; like news, gambling, dating, porn, education, etc.
there are by default as per TRA regulations categories to be blocked like gambling and porn sites. Again this is done automatically via systems, so possibility of having mistake is always there, which can be corrected mannually after reporting it to TRA, if you think site shouldnt be blocked, or something to be blocked. This is ongoing process as there are always new sites, and old sites content change.
If you think still, there's site thats offensive to you, yet it doesnt fall into one of those banned categories, TRA will evaluate your query if it makes sense or not.


----------

